# HTC Desire HD



## burkoff (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello, 

Can someone help me go through to the internet from GSM with USB cable?

*M*y devices:


```
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <HTC Android Phone 0100> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
```


----------



## kpa (Mar 21, 2013)

It looks like it's detected only as a mass storage device, not as a USB modem that could be used for 3G/GSM connection.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 21, 2013)

I haven't done this myself, but I see there is an option to turn on USB tethering on the phone.  Have you done this?


----------



## burkoff (Mar 21, 2013)

There is a way, but I do not know how. *I*f anyone has dealt with this, kindly show how to.

Since using freebsd FreeBSD I was born again


----------

